# AFTER the grass is sprayed!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Recently Cheeney had a minor bout of diarrhea: total blowout one day; totally fine the next. We chalked it up to the usual "puppy found something weird & ate it" syndrome.

Well, it seems that a neighbour just told us how his dog had the same issue. And that it had happened before. Why? Because several lawns in the area had just been sprayed with lawn weed/feed. Even though the grass was dry at the time, the dog picked up enough of the chemicals on h/h paws so that after when h/s licked them, there was a bout of diarrhea.

So in future if I see any signs on any lawns in the neighbourhood, I will make sure I wash their feet when they come in!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We recently spent 2 hours digging up a persistent ivy plant because I refused to let Drew kill it with chemicals. 

Lawn chemicals are bad news.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Coincidence. I had the exact same thing last night. Had to take Mol out twice in the early a.m, poor thing. 
And, I've been trying to figure out what the problem was all day and now you've more or less confirmed the conclusion I also came to - that the only thing it could have been was that the neighbour had had their grass sprayed yesterday.
I didn't realise, and let the dog and cat out, like we do every evening. When I saw the signs, I grabbed both of them, cleaned down the cat and cleaned Mol's feet. But obviously should have done her whole body.
Makes me feel sick to think of the chemicals they are obviously ingesting, but what can you do to stop it, other than not let them out at all?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i hate grass chemicals and we have a horrible lawn because of it.

every week i see my neighbor spray his curb with weed killer. it's odd because he pays someone to do his lawn so i'm not sure what he's obsessing over. i would just edge it instead


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I love seeing a manicured lawn next to one with dandelions because i know it bothers them.


----------

